# Programacion de plc con lista de instrucciones



## eyder (May 22, 2008)

hola, quisiera que me ayudaran, soy estudiante de electronica y tengo que hacer un programa para plc en lenguaje de lista de instrucciones pero nose nada de este, solo he trabajado con el lader, me podrian explicar algo de esto. gracias


----------



## darknene (May 24, 2008)

a mi tambien me interesa este tema , ¿que es lista de instrucciones ? podria considerarse el awl de simatic ?


----------



## snowboard (May 24, 2008)

Este lenguaje se basa  en listas de instrucciones (AND, NOR...etc) y se supone que está normado, lo que yo he visto es que cada fabricante tiene su propia versión.
Te recomiendo partir averiguando en que PLC trabajarás y de ahí buscas los manuales de su terminal de programación ((hand-held) porque este lenguaje ya no se ve mucho en software).

Aquí una pagina con algunos datos...en verdad es poco pero esta claro
saludos

http://proton.ucting.udg.mx/~omarcas/plc.htm


----------



## Astherot (May 25, 2008)

tu quieres un lenguaje en lista AWL o FUP mira.....para lista depene el plc...tambien tienes que especificar.......el modelo...por que depende,...mucho pero como es para tarea...

mira...para programar...es mas facil....FUP..por que ers..electronico...mira para entradas...
 imaginemos que tiens... dos contactos en serie...es para modelos Siemens.s5

en awl..seria
 AI0.0
 AI0.1
 =Q1.0

A= indicando qu ests en serie..osea una compuerta ANd..pa EL FUP
0.0 es el direccionamiento de las entrdas depende el modelo..pero imaginemos que tienes..
del 0.0 al 0.8 osea 9 entradas

en paralelo con salida a una bobina..

o.o.1
o.0.2
=Q1.0

fijate que (o.) nos indica que es una compuerta OR....osea en paralelo...

para una combinacion serie...paralelo..

AI0.0
AI0.1
o
AI0.2
AI0.3
=Q1.0

No le puse (O.) como es una combinacion o sin punto indica combinacion


=Q es el dircccionamiento pa las salidas.. lo mismo lo anterior...del las entradas..

para paralelo serie..
 es
A(
o.I0.0
o.I0.2
)
AI0.4
A(
o.I0.3
o.I0.1
)
=Q1.0
BE
me falto agregar el comando BE..es para meterlo al plc..indica que terminaste la lista pero como no vas a programar..no lo pu se en las demas..
 Luego lo pide en aleman...las eentradas son: E
para las and son: U
para las OR..:es igual..
una funcion memoria...y en lenguaje electico...es Sostenido

U(
o.E0.0
o.Q1.1
)
UNE0.2
=Q1.0
BE

fijate aqui esta en aleman...UN0.2..es para un es para el boton de paro..
o.E0.0 es para el arranque..
o.Q1.1 es el sostenido
=Q1.0 es la bobina...
ojala te sirva. acuerdae es para siemens el curso que temando es de festo nada..mas acomodalo. con lo que te di..


----------



## Arze_Bless (May 29, 2008)

Bueno te explico... yo personalmente trabajo con el  software Concept 2.6 este programa trae varias aplicaciones es para los plc  Quantum, Momentum, Compact y Atrium copro ... este trae 3 editores graficos , Ladder ( el que conoces tu tambien conocido como diagrama de escalera ), FBD (funcion de bloque o lista de instrucciones ) y SFC.

Te recomiendo que lo busques y trabajes en el, tu no especificas que tipo de programa usas ni el PLC que debes programar, pero yo te puedo ayudar con este... espero que sea el mismo ya que seria lo ideal.

tu me dices que sabes la programacion en ladder, bueno te doi un ejemplo en comparacion a los bloques en FBD , algo sencillo:

si tienes dos contactos en paralelo solo basta un contacto que cierre para poder transmitir , esto equibale a la funcion OR en diagrama de bloque

ahora si tienes dos contactos en serie necesitas que ambos contactos cierren para poder transmitir  esto equibale a una compuerta o bloque AND, si te das cuenta es lo mismo que compuertas logicas, si estudias electronica deberian haberte pasado o te pasaran esa materia.
dentro de esto hay varios bloques mas que puedes utilizar, hay contadores, controladores PID, sumadores, comparadores, bloques de comunicacion... etc....

me hubiese gustado saber que programa debes realizar para poder ayudarte.
recuerda que no se acepta el minimo esfuerzo...

intenta conseguirte el programa concept y alguna duda que tengas, como concetarte al plc configurar variables . etc... te ayudare en lo que pueda, espero que uses concept...

abajo te dejo una lista de todos los bloques del programa para que los estudies ...


----------



## Arze_Bless (May 29, 2008)

otro manual mui bueno


----------



## Arze_Bless (May 29, 2008)

otro mas


----------



## Arze_Bless (May 29, 2008)

descripcion general


----------



## darknene (May 31, 2008)

que jodido es estar acostumbrado al awl aleman y tener qque pasarte al ingles .... uf


----------



## karinardgs (Jul 15, 2011)

mi proyecto es de domotica aca mismo me dijeron de un microcontrolador el cual escogi un plc, no tengo circuito y tengo que realizarlo yo pero no tengo la menor idea de como puedo conectar un plc a un receptor de señal y el receptor de señal conectado a una instalacion electrica, para que esto sea controlado por medio de un control remoto... en este caso la instalacion seria con leds

ejemplo: #1 me enciende la luz de la sala...


necesito ayuda porfa llevo mucho tiempo buscando esto y no hallo como hacerlo


----------



## djxero (Dic 7, 2011)

señores:
 necesito una licencia    
 de este soft  ya que me estan cobrando  un monton  por el
 concept


----------

